# I just found this and it's awesome



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I was browsing facebook when I ran across this and man was it cool!

To any scorpion lovers out there I apologize, I'm not meaning to cause a disturbance I just thought this was interesting on a scientific level.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohd_mSIWTXk


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool! Super interesting. Btw the mouse is really cute


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I knooooooow! And she makes that scorpion look tasty


----------

